# Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Editing)



## FilmSchool.org

This thread is for the general discussion of the film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Editing). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Editing) has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

